# Elephants at the circus



## skier66 (Jun 23, 2008)

Went to a local circus last week.
I only had a kit lense with me so not the best quailty.
My 4yr. old loved this part since we sat 1st row.
All comments welcome.
Andy.


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, shes hot


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 25, 2008)

ShaCow said:


> Wow, shes hot


how do you know it's girl elephant?


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 25, 2008)

those aren't my favorite, but good in some ways...  they're a little bit out of focus, or shaky.  

the last one kind of gives the wrong impression, I think.  The elephant looks dead, I'm afraid.

Good ideas though!


----------



## John_Olexa (Jun 25, 2008)

Poor Elephants!  :x


----------



## .Serenity. (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh that must have been FUN for you and your child! I like the photos!


----------



## simulacra2525 (Jun 27, 2008)

I paricuarly like the last one - looks like the elephant has had quite enough and has decided to take a short nap.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 27, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> how do you know it's girl elephant?





Well done!


----------

